# Which is better: Dicks or Cocks?



## Azure (Feb 16, 2010)

Pressing question guys, what do you call your manhood? It is an important measure of a man, the name by which he refers to his reproductive organs.


----------



## Liam (Feb 16, 2010)

Does mini-me count?


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 16, 2010)

wang all the way mate, worst comes to worst........cock


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Dick usually.


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

Dick, if I'm even referring to it, which is rare. You need coinpurse as an option though...


----------



## Liam (Feb 16, 2010)

I use dick when referring to mine, and cock when referring to others, and junior when in close proximity to little kids.  Just thinking of the children.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer the term "dicks."
Or just "penis" because I'm boring.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

My dick.  Sometimes it's referred to by women as my "SWEET JESUS!"


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

gulielmus said:


> I use dick when referring to mine, and cock when referring to others, and junior when in close proximity to little kids.  Just thinking of the children.


You should never be thinking of children when talking about dicks :V





Joeyyy said:


> My dick.  Sometimes it's referred to by women as my "SWEET JESUS!"


You should start warning them that it has that seemingly unnatural 90 degree bend in the middle.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Paris. Because mine was given a nickname.
But not by me.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Paris. Because mine was given a nickname.
> But not by me.


Doesn't count if the person never saw your dick.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Doesn't count if the person never saw your dick.


Oh. 
In that case, I just call it my penis. 
I don't talk about it much.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Oh.
> In that case, I just call it my penis.
> I don't talk about it much.


What kind of man are you?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2010)

If I were yelling angrily at someone, I'd probably use "dick", as in "Suck my dick motherfucker".  Cock is almost always a raunchy-sexy thing.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What kind of man are you?


The kind that doesn't care much about what he calls his penis?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 16, 2010)

Flesh Rod, FTW.

I'MMA HURT YAH.


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

Dicks.



Everywhere.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> The kind that doesn't care much about what he calls his penis?


All real men talk about their dicks constantly.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If I were yelling angrily at someone, I'd probably use "dick", as in "Suck my dick motherfucker". Cock is almost always a raunchy-sexy thing.


 
I guess this, idk. I've never really thought about it. XD


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> All real men talk about their dicks constantly.


I don't find mine that interesting. There's not much to talk about. Unless you want to give people random status updates on whether or not you have a boner. (Related Update: No, I don't.)

And talking about size is kinda...pointless.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 16, 2010)

YOU FORGOT THE WANG!!!!!!ROWR!!!!


----------



## Azure (Feb 16, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> YOU FORGOT THE WANG!!!!!!ROWR!!!!


I despise Asian people.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 16, 2010)

ITT: Vagina envy.

Yall know it, don't deny it.


----------



## Azure (Feb 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ITT: Vagina envy.
> 
> Yall know it, don't deny it.


Sometimes I wish I was a women, and then I realize that they are icky and emotional and have a decent chance of getting pregnant and then I look at my dick and everything is better.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 16, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I despise Asian people.


 
And you are in the military?
If you ever get stationed in Korea, know that there is a high score set by a man named Woo Bum-Kon. I want you to beat his high score, Azure. 
Do it, and say you mistook them for North Koreans.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Feb 16, 2010)

My mate and I call it my 'Richard'.

anyone who can figure out why wins 10 internets.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 16, 2010)

I call it Alyssa's, since she claimed it.
What an odd topic, I should look around more.
(Either that, or I call it a manly part)


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ITT: Vagina envy.
> 
> Yall know it, don't deny it.



WE CAN STAND UP AND PEE AND WRITE OUR NAMES IN SNOW.

NEENER NEENER.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2010)

Cock. Dick seems more like an insult.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Cock. Dick seems more like an insult.


Cock seems more like a bird.


----------



## Azure (Feb 16, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> And you are in the military?
> If you ever get stationed in Korea, know that there is a high score set by a man named Woo Bum-Kon. I want you to beat his high score, Azure.
> Do it, and say you mistook them for North Koreans.


That man is my new hero. Seriously. Also, North Koreans are among my least liked of people. It's really not like killing at all, it's more of a mercy for them.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Cock seems more like a bird.


Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 16, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That man is my new hero. Seriously. Also, North Koreans are among my least liked of people. It's really not like killing at all, it's more of a mercy for them.


 
Then be an Ethical, Virtuous, AMERICAN citizen and do your duty for the betterment of humanity.


----------



## Seas (Feb 16, 2010)

_Schlong_ !

Alternatively, _schlort_ or _schledium_.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 16, 2010)

I call it a "penis". Sexual slang is for thugs.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 16, 2010)

Tallywhacker for great justice.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 16, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I despise Asian people.



:|


----------



## Azure (Feb 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> :|


Only purebred Chinamen and Koreans.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Only purebred Chinamen and Koreans.



they're usually really small down there, but damn, some of them look too sexy to resist

I'm sorry :\

also, I voted one eyed wonder


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 16, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Only purebred Chinamen and Koreans.




It's okay. I'm a self-hater and likely racist.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> It's okay. I'm a self-hater and likely racist.


 
Hello H.P. Lovecraft. How is the weather on the east coast?


----------



## selkie (Feb 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If I were yelling angrily at someone, I'd probably use "dick", as in "Suck my dick motherfucker".  Cock is almost always a raunchy-sexy thing.



I never noticed this, but I kinda do that too, when referring to someone's penis. I don't usually think about stuff like the different terms I use for genitalia. 

The words for vagina are pretty stupid, though, so I guess I'm pretty consistent there.



Azure, I like Asians. 
I guess just as much as I like any other race.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2010)

selkie said:


> The words for vagina are pretty stupid, though, so I guess I'm pretty consistent there.



Lessee, cunt, twat, flange, axe-wound, pussy, snatch... yeah, they're kinda lame in comparison :V

Edit: the number of epithets people have come up with for genitalia and bodily functions are astounding sometimes.


----------



## selkie (Feb 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Lessee, cunt, twat, flange, axe-wound, pussy, snatch... yeah, they're kinda lame in comparison :V
> 
> Edit: the number of epithets people have come up with for genitalia and bodily functions are astounding sometimes.



Learning what other people in different languages call all that is really interesting, especially the literal translations. Ahh, I need to find that sheet my German teacher gave us. D:


I have never heard axe-wound before. I would totally google it, but.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, disco stick, murr.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 16, 2010)

I suppose to be on topic I prefer to call my sexual organs by their clinical name.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 16, 2010)

I call my manhood my cock. 

Everything other than penis, cock or dick just sound weird to me.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Just dick. No reason to give it any other stupid nickname.



Jashwa said:


> All real men talk about their dicks constantly.


 
Fuck, that is such a bonehead thing to talk about.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 16, 2010)

Depends on the situation!


----------



## Nargle (Feb 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> WE CAN STAND UP AND PEE AND WRITE OUR NAMES IN SNOW.
> 
> NEENER NEENER.


 
You know, girls _can_ do that, too.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> You know, girls _can_ do that, too.


 
Yeah, but we can aim better.


----------



## Willow (Feb 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> You know, girls _can_ do that, too.


It's just a little more awkward....


----------



## Willow (Feb 16, 2010)

We're comparing detectives to roosters? XDD
(I love the dictionary..)

Because personally..I like detectives a bit more...


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 16, 2010)

Detectives are smelly. Roosters ftw XD


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 16, 2010)

PEENUSH!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Pressing question guys, what do you call your manhood? It is an important measure of a man, the name by which he refers to his reproductive organs.



I call it a *PENIS*.


----------



## King Roach (Feb 16, 2010)

having a fucking teary bout what to call your fucking wanker?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

King Roach said:


> having a fucking teary bout what to call your fucking wanker?


Hahahahahaha. Please post more. You entertain me.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

King Roach said:


> having a fucking teary bout what to call your fucking wanker?


I'm jealous.
I don't know enough british sounding words to post in that accent.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't see an option for meat cigar, skin flute, or Rumpel Foreskin. I'd have chosen any of the three.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 17, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Yeah, but we can aim better.


 
Only when compared to those with no concept of female anatomy =3


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 17, 2010)

Why not copulatory organ, male genitals, male sex organ, "the part where a male has for reproduction"?

Being very, very scientific. And precise so you wont call someone's name by accident.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2010)

You forgot YIFFSTICK!

Cause I'd be all like...  "Put your yiffstick into my murrhole!"

*OM NOM NOM NOM NOM*


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You forgot YIFFSTICK!
> 
> Cause I'd be all like... "Put your yiffstick into my murrhole!"
> 
> *OM NOM NOM NOM NOM*


 
You made pop come out of my fucking nose!!


----------



## Rytes (Feb 17, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You forgot YIFFSTICK!
> 
> Cause I'd be all like...  "Put your yiffstick into my murrhole!"
> 
> *OM NOM NOM NOM NOM*



yur knotty


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, but my prefered "euphemism" isn't on the list.........


----------



## Lobar (Feb 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Lessee, cunt, twat, flange, axe-wound, pussy, snatch... yeah, they're kinda lame in comparison :V



...minge, clunge, spam purse, beef curtains, piss flaps, hot ham wallet


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Sorry, but my prefered "euphemism" isn't on the list.........


Roose, is that long of an ellipsis really necessary?  Most people get the point at three dots...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 17, 2010)

black shaft?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 17, 2010)

JOHNSON ALL THE WAY (thats meh last name)


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> ...minge, clunge, spam purse, beef curtains, piss flaps, hot ham wallet


 

Dude... hot ham wallet?


----------



## Rytes (Feb 17, 2010)

leon said:


> Dude... hot ham wallet?



That makes me think of a nasty hot pocket... If a girl tells me to stick it in her hot ham wallet, I'm going 100% gay.


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

Rytes said:


> That makes me think of a nasty hot pocket... If a girl tells me to stick it in her hot ham wallet, I'm going 100% gay.


 

Me to..


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 17, 2010)

We need more talk about *PENIS* in this thread. :V


----------



## Nargle (Feb 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> ...minge, clunge, spam purse, beef curtains, piss flaps, hot ham wallet


 
Guys, you're forgetting the best ones. I would have expected you furries to remember "fur burger." Also, I'm rather fond of "fish taco." X3


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Guys, you're forgetting the best ones. I would have expected you furries to remember "fur burger." Also, I'm rather fond of "fish taco." X3



You know, I once had some fish tacos from a local joint up here in WA, and they were really pretty damn good...


----------



## Nargle (Feb 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You know, I once had some fish tacos from a local joint up here in WA, and they were really pretty damn good...


 
X3


----------



## selkie (Feb 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Guys, you're forgetting the best ones. I would have expected you furries to remember "fur burger." Also, I'm rather fond of "fish taco." X3



FISH TACOS ARE THE BEST WITH SOME LIME
Oooh I feel gross now.


But really, it's not gonna stop me eating them.


Fur burger is nasty. xD I'm surprised "beaver" hasn't come up.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Guys, you're forgetting the best ones. I would have expected you furries to remember "fur burger." Also, I'm rather fond of "fish taco." X3



Don't forget "hair pie" :v

Mmmm, pie.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

"Doodle" 
"Diddle"
"Ding-Dong"
"Wang" 
"Fuckstick" 
"Banana"


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 17, 2010)

OP forgot:

prick
John Thomas
one-eyed trouser snake
dong (not to be confused with Vietnamese currency  )
wife's best friend
tummy banana
Percy
stiffy
tadger / todger
willy (not a Free Willy, but at reasonable rates)
piece of pork

And that's just _English..._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9PiqCeLEmM


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Roose, is that long of an ellipsis really necessary?  Most people get the point at three dots...



If it ain't three dots, then it ain't an ellipsis, understand?  Oh, and to stay on topic, make sure your richard doesn't get stuck in your zipper, next time you have to pee.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If I were yelling angrily at someone, I'd probably use "dick", as in "Suck my dick motherfucker".  Cock is almost always a raunchy-sexy thing.



this.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 17, 2010)

how many threads in FA are actully 13+?


----------



## Barak (Feb 17, 2010)

Too many


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 17, 2010)

Shame on you for not including "Trouser snake" >:I


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Feb 17, 2010)

Trouser snake or disco stick!
Is what my bf has because I'm a girl. x3


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2010)

Cock. It sounds appropriately harsh.

(Like my cock)


----------



## Azure (Feb 17, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Shame on you for not including "Trouser snake" >:I


I'm sorry daddy. I'll go to the corner and punish myself now.



LizardKing said:


> Cock. It sounds appropriately harsh.
> 
> (Like my cock)


OH MURRRRRRRR


----------



## furatail (Feb 17, 2010)

Depends on context really. I mean. 
"Holy crap I just got my penis stuck in the door jam"
"It's time to rock out with our cocks out." 
"Tug on its Winky."


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 17, 2010)

I feel very sympathetic to those pheasants.

If I'm a male chicken (aka. cock) I would ask my mother: Why the f**k did you name me after a penis?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

schwanz. because im german. suck it! >:3


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, and one of my friends refers to his as Peter Yankmen. I would have chosen that also.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Oh, and one of my friends refers to his as Peter Yankmen. I would have chosen that also.


 ghostbusters refference! win.
 i call mine a certain name based off what game i last played. ex.:
fallout 3:tunnel snake
WAW: red helmeted nazi
cod: the golden deagle
ghost recon:mah m107
metal gear solid: the solid snake


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 17, 2010)

THE RED OCTOBER


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 17, 2010)

It depends. As I live around my parents, I tend not to mention it.

Now, during other occasions...:3


----------



## Conker (Feb 17, 2010)

I use the term "dick" more when referring to my dick :3

Cock would be my second choice though.


----------



## Viva (Feb 17, 2010)

I refer to mine as a dick.  I refer to other peoples' as cocks


----------



## Thatch (Feb 17, 2010)

I voted the last one, because feminism is as close to "I'm not a native english speaker and feel discriminated" as it can get.


----------



## Bernad (Feb 17, 2010)

Torque Wrench.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

Bernad said:


> Torque Wrench.



O_O


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

Bernad said:


> Torque Wrench.


Give it a twist X3 murrr


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

SHAFT c;


----------



## Azure (Feb 17, 2010)

I think this thread is doing so well because of the whole fandoms obsession with penis.


----------



## Viva (Feb 17, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I think this thread is doing so well because of the whole fandoms obsession with penis.


 
Who doesn't love a good penis?


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Give it a twist X3 murrr



no murr. twist=OWWWWW!!!!! >x(


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 17, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> SHAFT c;


 

You don't have a penis. Get out.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> no murr. twist=OWWWWW!!!!! >x(


 
Not unless you're into pain X3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Who doesn't love a good penis?


If you no like penis, then GTFO DX


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Not unless you're into pain X3



pain, NOT THERE!! DX


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> pain, NOT THERE!! DX


Hmm....
Yeah, I guess that would be a little overboard XD


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I think this thread is doing so well because of the whole fandoms obsession with penis.



Pretty much.  Genitalia in general, really, but especially phalluses.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 18, 2010)

I say Phallus.
Here's a picture of my Phallus (*NSFW*)


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 18, 2010)

I refer to it as my death stick or flesh torpedo.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2010)

What, you mean I can only have one? :<


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Pretty much. Genitalia in general, really, but especially phalluses.


We obsess not only over penis, but _animal_ penises!


----------



## Sharpguard (Feb 18, 2010)

I picked the Vagina option just for the hell of it


----------



## Arc (Feb 19, 2010)

Dick man, obviously that's the only right answer.


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Chinese river dragon. lol.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 19, 2010)

Dick.

It just sounds so ... cockish.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Feb 19, 2010)

I give them many names, although usually titles seem to be the most appropriate. The Violator and Penetrator seem to be the best, although the crying stick and Blood Dong also work.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

My +4 staff of penetration
roll an extra 1d6 to increase chances of giving recipient orgasm
If target is a furry, roll 523d6.  You also gain orgasm X3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 19, 2010)

I was reading this book about a family, right.
And whenever the gay son was with his boyfriend, suddenly the wording was all "cock" and poorly written.

I stopped reading that book.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I was reading this book about a family, right.
> And whenever the gay son was with his boyfriend, suddenly the wording was all "cock" and poorly written.
> 
> I stopped reading that book.



That sounds very interesting X3
Wonder what the dad would do if he heard that XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> That sounds very interesting X3
> Wonder what the dad would do if he heard that XD



The dad could understand the butt-rammin', but couldn't wrap his head around men being adorable by buying furniture together and cuddling and what not.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The dad could understand the butt-rammin', but couldn't wrap his head around men being adorable by buying furniture together and cuddling and what not.


X3 Wow....
Yeah, alot of people seem to be the butt-ramming type XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriously, guys.

"Cock" is vulgar. You immature horrible hooligans, you.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Seriously, guys.
> 
> "Cock" is vulgar. You immature horrible hooligans, you.


XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 19, 2010)

why?


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Feb 19, 2010)

DONGS!


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 19, 2010)

freakin one eyed wonder weasel all the way!


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 20, 2010)

Penis.

This is the only thread where I can just say that and get away with it.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 20, 2010)

You mean there's a difference?


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 20, 2010)

Cocks, for sure. ;O


----------



## Bandy (Feb 21, 2010)

*I normally just say, "junk". *shrug**


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

uhh let me think. NEITHER!


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

C'mon people "tallywhacker" is definitly the best option.


----------



## Azure (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, this isn't locked yet?


----------



## Nollix (Feb 21, 2010)

Docks!


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 21, 2010)

I stick with dick and cock, no preference


----------



## Ninjawolf10 (Feb 21, 2010)

I use Schlong XD...


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/pingas/ZmanStar/Livestream Logos/pingas.gif

*PINGAS*


----------



## Yrr (Feb 22, 2010)

While "cock" is funnier to say, a real man uses the real word;

PENIS


----------



## Tweet (Feb 22, 2010)

I call it vagina. c:


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2010)

Johnson is happy.


----------



## Azure (Feb 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/pingas/ZmanStar/Livestream Logos/pingas.gif
> 
> *PINGAS*


win


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd like to call it "bob".

dick is overrated.


----------



## Yaps (Feb 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Seriously, guys.
> 
> "Cock" is vulgar. You immature horrible hooligans, you.



I agree... I don't even see the point of this post...


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Mar 16, 2010)

"Mmm... deeper" is what I call Warrigal's'


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

If there are many penises, "dicks." If there's only one, "cock!"


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's just a little more awkward....



Its not so much a matter of aim, the trick is to "dot the I" and "cross the T" without getting it on your feet. 

Pecker....or poor boy's pocket toy.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Where I live 'cock' can also mean 'friend' or 'mate', why is the English language so bloody confusing?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Where I live 'cock' can also mean 'friend' or 'mate', why is the English language so bloody confusing?


 "Mommy, can I play with my cock?"


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> "Mommy, can I play with my cock?"



It's more of a greeting (something like "Ya'll right cock?") but yeah, it does sound pretty funny sometimes.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 16, 2010)

..All depends on my mood. Mostly dick though.

Also, does boomstick count? It should so totally... My husband and I have started calling them that. :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's more of a greeting (something like "Ya'll right cock?") but yeah, it does sound pretty funny sometimes.


 I guess it would be lol


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

I like a thread where I can say cock.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I like a thread where I can say cock.



Which is... pretty much every thread.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Which is... pretty much every thread.


True.

Even she can't avoid doing what we've done here.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Bambi said:


> True.
> 
> Even she can't avoid doing what we've done here.



She's got Bill O'Reilly's cock on her mind, clearly.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> She's got Bill O'Reilly's cock on her mind, clearly.


He'd do her live, too.

Alright, I've got to quit the link spam.

Surgeon General told me to.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 16, 2010)

But then, I serioused.


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 16, 2010)

kinda a mix of Dick and Cock.

but as a gay foorie, I must ask.
where is the OP's sig from? :L


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> kinda a mix of Dick and Cock.
> 
> but as a gay foorie, I must ask.
> where is the OP's sig from? :L


Concession.


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

I still say tallywhacker is the best option.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 16, 2010)

what ? no one has used  heat seeking moisture missile. or gearshift and two ballbearings?


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Where I live 'cock' can also mean 'friend' or 'mate', why is the English language so bloody confusing?


Makes sense because the cock is a little friend.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Concession.



The webcomic that by all rights should not be entertaining yet somehow it is.


Here's another name: Yoghurt cannon.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 16, 2010)

i was gonna say mr hankey

but dam disco stick is soooooooo much better hahaha


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ITT: Vagina envy.
> 
> Yall know it, don't deny it.


Fuck you read my mind.


----------



## thedancingemu (Mar 17, 2010)

My boyfriend and I both use the term 'weiner', which is pretty much the best word ever.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 16, 2013)

when refering to my own, i use Dick. when refering to others, it differs between Dick, Cock, Penis (for the Newbies), and (very rare, but still occuring times) Member.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2013)

wtf


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 16, 2013)

Holy necro batman!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 16, 2013)

inafterlock


----------

